# Hopefully this will be an awesome jig, once I finish making it.



## vulgarviking

WTF?


----------



## philba

I have a clone of the delta jig and never use it. I use the speed tenon method - no jig needed.


----------



## Alan72

I have one and I use it everytime to make tenons. I found it useful to draw arrows up and down to help adjust the fine adjustment knob.


----------



## EarlS

I had one that was such a mess and so hard to set up and use that I wound up throwing it in the trash. Nothing was right on it. Now, I use a dado stack, especially on longer tenons and long boards.


----------



## vulgarviking

Once I skim cut the bottom plate and replace the hardware, hopefully it'll be worth it. But, at $120 it really shouldn't have had come to this. I did read the reviews and they were more positive than negative. Also, one of the woodworking magazines had given this tool favorable reviews over the others. (Maybe because Delta made sure that they didn't get a ********************ty one). But, I took a chance, and it didn't pay off. Oh well.


----------



## dbhost

Sorry to hear about that. It's sad that the big names like Delta and Jet are willing to slap their name on junk products.


----------



## splintergroup

I have the Delta (bought about 10 years ago) and I am fairly happy with it. It is fairly sturdy and the adjustments stay put once set. The 'best' thing is the miter bar actually fits the oversized Unisaw slots correctly (the main reason I bought a Delta brand jig).
It looks like you will have to spend some quality time getting the parts flat and true!


----------



## ssnvet

Bummer….

It's as if the manufacturer's done even care anymore. :^(


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I never use mine


----------



## CyberDyneSystems

I had one for a few days, it too was junk. terrible, inaccurate.

Now I use two other tools.

1: Find the original Delta Tenoning jg from the 1950's, the 1172, it's a beast!









2: make one to ride on your fence, it's easy and works great;


----------



## csi

I had a similar experience. Pure junk….and too light to be a good boat anchor. One of those impulse purchases made before I realized I could have, should have, made my own.


----------



## Rockytime

Too bad about the miserable thing. I don't even know what the thing is for. Me a wood worker? Hah. But you do write a great ran…er review!


----------



## 000

> WTF?
> 
> - vulgarviking


That's for the offset screw hole :>/
I have an older one that works pretty good. I'm going to take a look at it tomorrow when I get to the shop to compare differences.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## vulgarviking

> WTF?
> 
> - vulgarviking
> 
> That s for the offset screw hole :>/
> I have an older one that works pretty good. I m going to take a look at it tomorrow when I get to the shop to compare differences.
> Thanks for posting.
> 
> - jbay


I'm pretty sure that you may have been joking about the offset screw hole, but when reassembling this with new hardware, the alignment is off because of the holes that screw came out of. Lol…..Ugh! So now I have to breakout the Dremel and keyhole the bad hole.


----------

